# My white goat isnt white anymore



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

So my goat was very white when I got her at about 5 weeks old. Now she is 4 months old and has slowly changed color. Starting from her top line, she has turned a brownish color. It slowly spread down. Now her whole body has changed. She looks just like cinnamon and sugar mixed together. Her legs, underbelly, tail, and head are still white. Along with a strip of white down her top line. 

Now my other white goat is changing color behind her head. They are the same age. 

Is this common for them to change color? I am worried this is some kind of vitamin or mineral deficiency. They are in a pasture all day and get a grain ration with mineral each morning and have a small salt lick and mineral bucket available.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can change color.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Mine went from black head white body(boer goat) to still black head but white body with a few tiny black dots/spots. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not going to say it is common, but it is possible. I've got several girls out here who started out white but, as they get older, they have changed to a roan color pattern.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yes, they will definitely change color! I have a wether that went from apparently dark chamoisee to black-and-tan sundgau. Even now, his black is not truly black, but has a brownish sheen in some lighting. That's him in my avatar.
A copper deficiency would make them turn lighter, not darker.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

It happens. I had a doe one time and born white. Then I noticed when I disbudded her her horn buds looked dark.

Then that winter top of her head turned dark, then developed tears, then a dorsal stripe. Then vague facial stripes.

What is the bloodline on your goat? If she's a saanen certain lines tend to produce color more than others. 

For instance View Ridge Running Bear and a lot of purebred saanens seem to have a lot of color.

The doe I had that had color traced back to Running Bear.


I had another doe, I traded, they guy who took her said in the winter she developed a color stripe but then in summer it went away. He wanted to know if there were any color carrier saanens in her pedigree. She was from an AI to a buck that was out of Companeros Cascade Mallorca a famous saanen top 10, GCH, 90. As I traced her lineage back I told him yes there was she had an ancestor that was an ALPINE:!:


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

That happened to our boys as well… but they are Saanen x Ober and the brown from the ober is coming out, i was told it's called a "tomato soup" color!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I am relieved its not a mineral or vitamin deficiency. That was my main concern. 

They are pretty much scrub goats. Their Dams were part of an unmanaged herd running pretty much wild on my friend's landlord's property. There is one that will allow you to pet her. She looks like an Ober. Their Sire is a ND from a neighboring property.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Saanen x Nubian that changed colour. She started out white with very light brown eyepatches and then her body started to get some very light brown areas as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

